# Cómo puedo crear un circuito de Dado Electrónico con el contador 74LS161?



## reduzam (Jun 6, 2009)

Dado Electrónico:
El circuito debe tener el siguiente funcionamiento: consta de dos pulsantes, s1(jugadorA) y s2(jugadorB), al presionar s1 se debe generar dos números (dos dados por jugador), cada número debe estar en el rango del 1 al 6 "Aliatoriamente", que deben mostrarse en display de 7 segmentos. El mismo funcionamiento con el jugador B presionando s2.
Al tener los resultados de ambos jugadores se debe mostrar con diodos si gana el jugador A, el jugador B o empate.

Yo mismo he avanzado en el circuito, estos son mis avances:
- Se necesitan 4 contadores 74LS161 para cada display.
- Consegui que el integrado cuente del "0 al 6" pero no del "1 al 6".
- Consegui que el integrado genere numeros al azar con ayuda de switchs.
- Pude mostrar cual de los jugadores ganan o empatan gracias al 74LS83 (sumador) y 74LS85 (comparador).

Necesito que me ayuden con:
- El conteo "del 1 al 6".
- Obtener los resultados con los dos pulsantes con la ayuda de flip-flops.


----------



## alexus (Jun 6, 2009)

pulsantes? o pulsadores?

 el contador  tiene que llegar a 6 y resetearse?


----------



## haragona (Jun 6, 2009)

Viendo la hoja de datos del 74LS161 creo que si la entrada paralelo del integrado la pones al valor numérico 1 (pines 3=ON; 4=OFF; 5=OFF; 6=OFF), debería contar desde 1 a 6.
¿Por qué digo ésto?
Por lo que entiendo, lo que estás haciendo actualmente es que cuando llegua al valor 6 (Q1 and Q2), el siguiente clock carga el valor paralelo al contador. Pero en el paralelo tienes..... cero. Si le pones un 1, va a cargar un 1 en vez del cero que está cargando actualmente.

Saludos,
Hernán


----------



## alexus (Jun 6, 2009)

o le haces un arreglo con and´s para que cuando llegue a seis se resetee, eso si, si cuenta de manera ordenada!


----------



## haragona (Jun 6, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> o le haces un arreglo con and´s para que cuando llegue a seis se resetee, eso si, si cuenta de manera ordenada!



Eso es justamente lo que ha hecho !
Tomate aunque sea 2 minutos para echarle un vistazo a los esquemáticos...... 
¿Qué pasa? ¿Te dan 1 centavo por cada post que metés?
Al ritmo que venís te vas a llenar de guita.

PD. Denunciar es de pecho frío. El verdadero macho insulta, vardea y se la banca !


----------



## alexus (Jun 6, 2009)

no se que tiene decir, si no vi el esquema fue poruqe no pude.

aparte estamos "adivinando" si el interesado no aparece!

"PD. Denunciar es de pecho frío. El verdadero macho insulta, vardea y se la banca !"

no se a que viene esto pero va...

me retiro de este tema.


----------



## reduzam (Jun 7, 2009)

Hola amigos, primeramente aclaro son pulsadores cuando presionas da un 1 pero aflojas se vuelve 0, para esto existen los flip flops, obviamente se deben generar numeros del 1 al 6 (como en un dado corriente) y mostrarlos al azar repitiendo la secuencia hasta que pulse, muestra el numero, compara y debe haber un swtich o pulsador q resetee el circuito para generar otros resultados... Deseo que cheken el archivo adjunto del circuito, lo diseñee en circuit maker... Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## reduzam (Jun 7, 2009)

Amigo Hernan me sirvió a la perfección el consejo de mandar a negativo las tres entradas mas significativas, ahora si cuenta del 1 al 6.
Solo faltaria como acomodar los dos pulsadores para q tire el jugador A y B y generen los numeros en los 4 dados y un  switch para resetar.... Tambien trabajo en eso....

Gracias.


----------

